# Daniel Kawakami Realtek X-Fi drivers (these actually work on vista)



## FryingWeesel (Apr 23, 2009)

http://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/



> Compiled by Daniel Kawakami on April 22, 2009
> =============================================
> 
> This driver properly supports X-Fi MB software.
> ...



the quote above is from what amounts to a readme in the driver pack.

I am also going to upload the driver pack to zshare since i hate rapidshit(what DK used) 
Realtek_XFi_MB_R221.exe - 25.78MB

thanks to ShRoOmAlIsTiC for the links, I hope this helps all the vista users out there, these are working great for me.

also gonna quote the blog post incase somebody cant load the page( 2 ppl I linked couldnt get the page to load) 



> Daniel_K
> 
> Apr 21, 2009
> Proper Realtek / VIA HD Audio driver for X-Fi MB Software
> ...



EDIT: adding link to creative software since some ppl are dence you need to download the software sepratly from the drivers same as with kets drivers, diffrance here, the vista drivers WORK and arent a hackjob.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LKKQMX2F


----------



## FryingWeesel (Apr 23, 2009)

little tip, IF you remove the creative software, you will likely need to reinstall the driver to get back the EQ settings and some other stuff, i removed the creative software after testing and went back to just using alchemy universal and 3dsound back as they use less resorces and work as well(or better) then the x-fi software kit(also that trial bullshit sucks)


----------



## seriousClown (Apr 23, 2009)

Running Vista 64, Realtek ALC888S

I followed the instructions exactly, however, the software does not work.

Every application gives an error "cannot detect compatible hardware", only Alchemy and the (useless) volume control will open at all.

I don't see any point for anyone to install these drivers...


----------



## seriousClown (Apr 24, 2009)

How strange, the daniel_K blog has now deleted the post about the modded drivers...

If anyone has an account already on crative's forums, they could message the REAL daniel_K and ask him if this blog under his name is actually his.

http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/profile?user.id=98830

Hopefully this isn't some rootkit/trojan


----------



## wakawakawaka (Apr 24, 2009)

its not, it worked for me, the drivers do add function that kets do not, and it worked with alchemy for me, so i dont know what to tell you.

could be he was asked to take them down by creative since there are issues with the creative x-fi mb software on vista, i dont know why it worked for me, but it worked,


----------



## seriousClown (Apr 24, 2009)

wakawakawaka said:


> its not, it worked for me, the drivers do add function that kets do not, and it worked with alchemy for me, so i dont know what to tell you.
> 
> could be he was asked to take them down by creative since there are issues with the creative x-fi mb software on vista, i dont know why it worked for me, but it worked,



Could you please share your specs. Motherboard model and OS (Vista 32? 64?)


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2009)

this thread was started by a user for trolling and ban evasion.

these drivers do *nothing* different to kets in vista. anyone saying otherwise is pulling your leg.


----------



## wakawakawaka (Apr 24, 2009)

biostar ta770
a64 x2 6000+(windsor f3) 
6gb ram
server 2008 x64(same os as vista x64 just less services and crap pre-enabled) 

i removed the base realtek drivers, ran driver sweeper and drivercleaner.net on both realtek and creative, then installed these drivers, restarted, and installed alchemy from the x-fi mb pack, The x-fi software is blah anyway, but I figuared I would give it a shot, I can say that these drivers have let me get eax3 and 4 enabled in game without having to stick the games in alchemy, sold older games needed to be added to alchemy list, but most just seem to work.

also the DK drivers "bass management" seems to work where the default realtek drivers didn't work, or didn't work properly.

one warning, IF you have voices not work in movies, somehow you enabled voice cancellation, in control panel you need to go into speeker properties and uncheck it, im not sure how it got enabled( think the realtek mb software may have done it when I removed it) but a quick uncheck of the box and voices where back 

cant explain why it works for me and not for other but well it workes.


----------



## wakawakawaka (Apr 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> this thread was started by a user for trolling and ban evasion.
> 
> these drivers do *nothing* different to kets in vista. anyone saying otherwise is pulling your leg.



humm, didnt you say in kets thred that you/mods dont talk about infractions of banns?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2009)

wakawakawaka said:


> humm, didnt you say in kets thred that you/mods dont talk about infractions of banns?



its kinda obvious when the OP's name says 'banned' next to him.


----------



## Heatbag (Apr 25, 2009)

I did get this to work as well on vista 32, but it is a really stripped down version of the creative console. I have a whopping 3 options consisting of SVM or sound volume management, CMSS 3D or the crystalizer. None of them tweakable. Unless I am missing something. Unfortunatly the only way to get the x fi software to work is follow the steps in the OP's post.


----------



## Heatbag (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone know if this is really Daniel K's blog? I see there is a new driver up. I pm'd him on the creative forum with no reply as of yet. Anyone else trying to find out if it is his blog?


----------



## seriousClown (Apr 25, 2009)

Please do let us known if Daniel_K responds to your PM.

2.22 is up on his blog now.

http://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2009)

aww. daniels blog says bad things about us people who listened to KetXXX.

well, screw that. the only reason daniel_K has even attempted this, is because ketXXX tried first - and succeded, at least in XP.

Daniel_K's rudeness and ket's hatred of vista aside, i present thee a screenshot.







Crystaliser is so pathetic, it sounds like an EQ tweaker... which i guess is all it is (mostly seems to boost bass and treble)


----------



## seriousClown (Apr 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> aww. daniels blog says bad things about us people who listened to KetXXX.
> 
> well, screw that. the only reason daniel_K has even attempted this, is because ketXXX tried first - and succeded, at least in XP.
> 
> ...




Xfi-MB software pack still doesn't work for me. Installed DK's 2.22 on Vista64, ALC888S on Asus IPIBL-LB motherboard.

Prior to installing, uninstalled all realtek/creative software/drivers. Restarted, then ran Driver sweeper, restarted and then followed installation instructions.  

When luanching audio console, it says cannot find supported device.

Has anyone gotten it to work on VISTA64 with Realtek ALC888S?

Also, insterestingly the DK version does not require me to disable driver signing.

Did you guys who got it to work do Full install or Custom?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

seriousClown said:


> Xfi-MB software pack still doesn't work for me. Installed DK's 2.22 on Vista64, ALC888S on Asus IPIBL-LB motherboard.
> 
> Prior to installing, uninstalled all realtek/creative software/drivers. Restarted, then ran Driver sweeper, restarted and then followed installation instructions.
> 
> ...



I did custom. didnt install the stuff i didnt want. I didnt run driversweeper either.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 26, 2009)

anyone have a different link other then rapidshare for the dk r2.22 x-fi drivers?  Rapid shares not letting me download for some reason


----------



## hema (Apr 27, 2009)

me too
I need a different link other then rapidshare and zshare link for last driver


----------



## mudkip (May 4, 2009)

I'm going to try this as well


----------



## seriousClown (May 10, 2009)

theres a a new fixed vista version up.


EDIT:

after trying these new fixed drivers, in combination with the updated XFI MB software pack, I've got all the creative software working FINALLY. For som reason it had never worked before with Ketxxx's (no offense to him).


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

seriousClown said:


> theres a a new fixed vista version up.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



kets never had the software working in vista. Kets worked fine in XP however.


----------



## R_1 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks. It works on WS2008.


----------



## huntersvk (Jun 16, 2009)

not working in my Dell Studio 1555
It has "IDT 92HD73C1 Audio" i think

The software is saying "NO supported audio device found"

OS:Vista 32bit


----------

